# Vertical window streaks inside and out



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

When I picked up my 135i I was warned that the driver and passenger windows are susceptible to really bad streaking due to the rubbers/seals used in BMW's.

At first I didn't see what the problem was but now it's driving me nuts.

This photo isn't of my car but it's essentially exactly the same issue inside and out as seen -










It doesn't matter how long I leave the car to dry or how well I clean the glass or seals as soon as I lower and raise the windows the marks/streaks re-appear in a vertical fashion just like above.

Anyone got any other ideas as to what I can try next? Any other BMW owners experiencing the same?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you tried cleaning the inside of the window rubbers ?

Ie drop the window and get a wet microfibre cloth in the gap between rubber and glass to clean it.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i get the same thing on my mini, i think some people have had the rubbers replaced


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Alfa male said:


> Have you tried cleaning the inside of the window rubbers ?
> 
> Ie drop the window and get a wet microfibre cloth in the gap between rubber and glass to clean it.


Done that countless times. I.E Dropped the windows, wrapped a MF towel over the end of my finger and run it between the inner and outer seals.

Still no difference. Just seems really bad on BMW's for some reason.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

.Griff. said:


> Done that countless times. I.E Dropped the windows, wrapped a MF towel over the end of my finger and run it between the inner and outer seals.
> 
> Still no difference. Just seems really bad on BMW's for some reason.


Is that on the outside or inside? Or both sides?

Out of interest, what have you been using to clean the glass?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dads actually gone to the extent of never putting the windows down with his F31.


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Is that on the outside or inside? Or both sides?
> 
> Out of interest, what have you been using to clean the glass?


Both sides.

CG glass cleaner, Powermaxxed glass cleaner, AF Crystal


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Tim662 said:


> Dads actually gone to the extent of never putting the windows down with his F31.


Not just me then? lol


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Just cleaned the glass again. It's spotless inside and out (as seen in the mirror).

Let's what it looks like after the window has been up and down a few times


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Mini F56 I had did it aswell, no idea how solve it but it used to be bad just up to the bit that covers the mirrors (nearest front) beyond that was fine?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

.Griff. said:


> Both sides.
> 
> CG glass cleaner, Powermaxxed glass cleaner, AF Crystal


Yep, can't really see anything wrong with those. Ive seen it happen when people stick oily/waxy products on their windows but won't be that then.

id be inclined to think the rubbers have gone hard or something, sort of when wipers go hard and then leave streaks everywhere.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

.Griff. said:


> Done that countless times. I.E Dropped the windows, wrapped a MF towel over the end of my finger and run it between the inner and outer seals.
> 
> Still no difference. Just seems really bad on BMW's for some reason.


My Saab used to do it and my brand new 208 GTI does it too, nowhere near as bad as that though


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

I've gone back through my posts on here and I noticed a guy say that BMW seals were particularly susceptible to shampoos with silicone in them.

My normal wash routine consists of PM TFR, CG No Touch SF and then Meguiars Gold Class. I also use PM Winter Coat as an LSP but not on the glass.

Can you see any of those causing the issue?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

.Griff. said:


> I've gone back through my posts on here and I noticed a guy say that BMW seals were particularly susceptible to shampoos with silicone in them.
> 
> My normal wash routine consists of PM TFR, CG No Touch SF and then Meguiars Gold Class. I also use PM Winter Coat as an LSP but not on the glass.
> 
> Can you see any of those causing the issue?


Gold class sticks out because it has wax in it. When you wash the car it'll inevitably get on the glass and down the seals. Might be worth trying something without wax to see if it's gold class being problematic


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Gold class sticks out because it has wax in it. When you wash the car it'll inevitably get on the glass and down the seals. Might be worth trying something without wax to see if it's gold class being problematic


It's nearly empty so I'll switch it out for something else. Any recommendations for someone who gets through a lot?

I was thinking AF Lather but it's not cheap. VP Poseidon has wax in it too so that's out.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K take a plastic knife from McDonald's.
Wrap it with kitchen roll ( or McDonald's servettes )
Now spray neat IPA along rubber where it meets window.
Push knife into gap between glass and rubber 
Now move it back and forth until IPA has gone.
This will stretch the rubber very slightly but clean it too.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be trying this on the MINI drivers side window AllenF, cheers :thumb:


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

AllenF said:


> K take a plastic knife from McDonald's.
> Wrap it with kitchen roll ( or McDonald's servettes )
> Now spray neat IPA along rubber where it meets window.
> Push knife into gap between glass and rubber
> ...


Was going to suggest a similar idea but instead just spraying the neat ipa on the window and running it up and down


----------



## Smithy225 (Dec 29, 2015)

I had this issue with a VW beetle. Ended up cleaning the seals with ipa and then spraying them with a dry silicone spray. Stopped the streaking and the windows moved easier


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

.Griff. said:


> It's nearly empty so I'll switch it out for something else. Any recommendations for someone who gets through a lot?
> 
> I was thinking AF Lather but it's not cheap. VP Poseidon has wax in it too so that's out.


Chemical guys maxi suds or Zaino would be my recommendation


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

AllenF said:


> K take a plastic knife from McDonald's.
> Wrap it with kitchen roll ( or McDonald's servettes )
> Now spray neat IPA along rubber where it meets window.
> Push knife into gap between glass and rubber
> ...


Any excuse to get down to Mc D's :wave:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't knock Macky d's detailing products. ..
At least they are free


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe you should try some IPA on the rubbers to clean them and clean your windows as you do and seal them so it's more of a slick surface?


----------

